# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  как увязять 1c 7.7+терминал+сканер на win xp sp2

## TeslaПК

Драсте. Вобщем, имеется 1с 77 торговля+склад: сервер запущен на win xp sp2, клиенты (а точнее, их 2 = бухгалетр и склад) на такой же винде и юзают базу самым обычным способом - через виндовскую сеть. Скорость выполнения отчётов, проведение накладных (особенно, если много позиций) здорово замедлена (ради интереса проверял, отчёт на сервере формируется 3 секунды, а на клиентах 3 минуты). Понятно дело, что стал вопрос ускорения. Самым оптимальным явился такой вариант: серевер создал пользователя, расшарил его для удалённого управления, а клиент юзает этого пользователя в терминале. Для этого пришлось немного пропатчить винду сервера (win xp sp2), чтобы паралельно работало несколько юзеров. Вобщем, получилось - скорость обработки выросла многократно да и гораздо более безопасно это для целосности данных, так как УПС есть только на серваке. Но стала другая проблема - как передавать считывания сканера с клиента на сервер через терминальную сессию ?! В настройках подключения терминала "последовательные порты" передаются. Сканер MS 9520 rs-232 (тоесть COM). Заменил библиотеку scanopos.dll на более новую. 
 Что я упустил ? Драйвера для сканера на COM вроде бы ненужны ? Как настраивается сканер изначально для 1С ?

----------


## Сергей Я

Может в этой ситуации проще было использовать MSSQL Express 2005 производительность практически та же но со сканерами проблем не должно быть! У меня так сделано у клиента

----------


## TeslaПК

на полпути бросать не хочется, тем более ради того в чём не разбираюсь - с сиквелом не знаком.

----------


## Сергей Я

Просто я не уверен что xp перехватывает в терминале com порты, проверь сканером comпортов хватает или нет но мало вероятно и в подключении выставь что бы все хватал даже диски.Ну и так попробуй сервис пак поставить свежий что бы там новый rdp был

----------


## TeslaПК

в клиентской части есть функция "передавать последовательные порты". А вот как на приём - хз.

----------


## TeslaПК

а можно ли как-то эмулировать rsr232 в разрывСклавиатурой ?

----------

